# Winter Crappie



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Well I had the boat put up but may decide to take it out tomorrow to see if I can catch some Christmas Slabs. Looks like it the day before the storm according to the news. The slabs may just go on a frenzy before the weather gets bad or I may just catch a cold if I go but looks like its going to be a nice day tomorrow. Is anyone else going out tomorrow? If I go I will let you know how I did.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

What lake do you plan fishing? I know Deleware is very muddy right now.
I got a new boat took it out the other day for a test run but didn't fish off of it. Its killing me looking at it just setting in the garage.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Got into a school of black crappies late evening and after dark in very muddy water. Was fishing for eyes which ended up catching 5 but caught over 40 keeper size slabs just under surface if you went deeper then 12" you would not get bit. First got them on Joshy's Sweet and Low 2.3" swim they were slamming that hot pink bait hard. Then switched to a float with small jig and orange straight tail and pounded them hard after dark for a good while. So they are still hungry if you get lucky and run into a good school. Heres pic of some of them. The second pic is 9 over 10 1/2" with largest being 13 1/4" and 3 others right at 12".


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice haul of crappie slim.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Well my son and I headed out around 11:00 AM yesturday on Buckeye. The water dropped about 2 ft which made it hard for us to get to where we wanted to go. However, we finally made it and caught a lot of fish. The Crappie did not want a minnow at all. I finally got one of my other rods out with a pink & purple micro spoon jig and the action began. We fished for until 2:30 and had 11 nice crappie in the livewell and 5 giant gills. We caught aleast 50 gills with most in the 7 to 8 inch range but didn't want to clean to many. The crappie were all in the 9 1/2 to 10 inch range and was caught in 6 foot of water. The water temp was 41 degrees. 
I saw one other boat in the area I was fishing but didn't notice if they were catching anything or not. I put the boat in at the Fairfeild Beach Ramp but don't recoment it unless you have a partner with you. Although my son was with me at 6 years old he was not alot of help getting the boat in.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

That was me you saw. We had the same outcome tons of gills and about 20 good keeper crappie in 3 hours. What a day I think it will probably slow down now due to weather but I hope I am wrong. This will make 4 good weekends in a row.
It is amazing they do not want live bait. We caught them on jigs.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Alumking - Yeah I guess the minnow was just too much work for them. Which was Ok by me because the water I had the minnows in was very cold. I liked that they were taking the jig instead. On the way home my son said, Dad isn't it funny that we took the boat out a day after Christmas and caugh fish. I said yeah and it was fun wasn't it.

Now that I know who you are I will be on a look out for you and say Hello next time. 

Congrats on the fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

snyd, I am very impressed the way ur son toughs it out, out there with you. I hope when my kids are old enough there half the fishing machine ur kid is! You gotta love it!
Oh and btw nice catch,esp. for winter......

I purchased a crappie rod for this spring(13 fter) Cant wait go put some slabs on the boat/bank with it!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Saugeyefisher - Yeah my son loves being out and I am glad he does. Sometimes he gets a little frustrated and quits and just watches me. 
I also got a new rod for Christmas but haven't tried it out yet. I will get a hold of you later winter as soon as the ice is off if we get any ice this year and had out for some slabs.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

snyd,sound good to me man! Lookin foward to it.


----------

